# Piraya has just pooped a worm of some sort



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

This is the same piraya that is in my other post that just came back from deaths door. he has been looking great and right after a water change i saw this little thing floating around. its moving and is a worm of some kind. i was treating with anti fungi and infection meds but now what do i do that i found this thing. what is this? how do i treat this?
if you wanna see a pic of the fish take a look at the other post
THIS IS THE WORM I FOUND
PLEASE TELL ME HOW TO TREAT THIS
HOW BAD IS THIS GUY AND DOES THIS MEAN ITS OVER WITH OR IS THERE MORE??????


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Prazipro, i think is what its called, its for internal parisites like worms


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Prazi-pro !!







hopefully it will take care of that!


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

but do you know what it is? do i have to treat? if its a tapeworm isnt it a one time deal??? 
see im going away tomorrow and i dont have time to empty the tank and refill it and then treat it. (cus i have anti fungi stuff in now and you cant use what ur saying with anything else) what should i do? make time or let it go, ill be back in 5 days.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

www.bigalsonline.com

search for "prazi-pro" itll take away ur "worm" problems.


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

I would, of course, suggest a treatment right away. However, considering the tank already has medicine, you have a couple options.

1. Put some carbon in your filter and use it to remove the active medicine. Then, treat w/ the prazipro, which doesn't require a water change for 5-6 days anyway. Do this option only if the fungus you are treating for has healed up. Internal parasites can exist inside your P for many years without killing the fish.

2. Place him into a small hospital tank (same water temp, etc) and treat with Prazi there. The water in this tank will be fresh and you won't have to worry about combining medicine.

3. Wait until you come back, add some carbon and do a water change, and then treat for the internal parasites.

Which choice you make depends on how well the p is doing and how far along he is in his other treatments.

Randy
CFB


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks Randy,
he is doing much better since I got him, I dont see any fungi on him and he is swimming fine and was eating just fine. I believe I found 2 more worms floating dead in my tank. I think im gonna go buy a small 30 gallon tank from my lfs and use that as a hospital tank or move him in to a bucket and take all the water out and refill it :\ and i just did a 50% water change lastnight which makes this suck even more. 
Thanks for all you help,
Steve


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

If you buy a new tank for a hospital, you really should wait until it's fully cycled before medicating a fish in it. You can jump start it with some media from another tank but you're still looking at a couple weeks before it would be ready.

Randy
CFB


----------



## kilicar (Nov 3, 2006)

i have a weird tank that i used a cycled water holder but its a little less than 20gallons (its very oddly shaped like ~ kinda) im gonna used that and water from my 120 gallon tank and do a mini water change on that tank. thanks again Randy


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would treat the whole tank because we all know that when fish poop it is not uncommon for another fish to "mouth" it. Therefore it is possible other fish have it too. If prazi does not eradicate the problem try levamisole, another excellent de-wormer.


----------

